# Kindle boards app



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the name of the kindle boards app for iPad?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You may be thinking of Tapatalk. It works with more than the Kindleboards.

Mike


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I had no idea this existed.  I'll have a look
Audrey


----------

